# Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

VERBAND DER DEUTSCHEN KUTTER- u. KÜSTENFISCHER e.V. 
Mitglied im Deutschen Fischerei-Verband 

Datum: 11.10.2016/cu 


P R E S S E M I T T E I L U N G 


*Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt ​*– Existenzangst bei den Dorschfischern: Überleben nur mit Hilfszahlungen von Bund und EU möglich – 

– Erfolge nachhaltiger Bewirtschaftung: Quoten anderer Arten steigen – 


In  der  westlichen  Ostsee  wurde  von  den  Fischereiministern  eine  Quotenabsenkung  um 56 Prozent beschlossen und in der östlichen Ostsee um 25 Prozent. Für die Dorschfischer ist das ein  harter Einschnitt,  auch wenn die Minister  dabei  versucht  haben,  die ökonomischen Auswirkungen  zu  berücksichtigen,  die  eine  Absenkung  nach  der  ICES  Empfehlung  gehabt hätte. Ohne Beihilfen werden viele der kleinen Familienbetriebe das nächste Jahr nicht überstehen.  Sollten  die  Zahlungen  an  bürokratischen  Formalitäten  scheitern,  werden  bis  zu 50 Prozent  der  Flotte  in  der  Ostsee  ihre  Existenzgrundlage  verlieren.  

Das  wird  auch  die Genossenschaften an der Küste und die nachgelagerten Bereiche, wie Bootswerften, Schiffsausrüster etc. treffen, und ein nicht reparabler Strukturverlust wäre die Folge. 

„Jetzt muss es darum gehen, die Dorschfischereibetriebe durch das Krisenjahr 2017 zu bringen“, 
sagte dazu Dirk Sander, Vorsitzender des Verbandes der deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer (VDKK).  

Erstmals  beschloss die EU, in  der Ostsee auch  die Anglerfänge zu reglementieren.  Für  die Freizeitangler wird es  im nächsten Jahr ein so genanntes „bag limit“ geben. Angler dürfen demnach im nächsten Jahr nur noch fünf Dorsche pro Tag angeln, in der Laichzeit nur drei. 

Der VDKK sieht diese Einschränkungen kritisch, da sie nicht zu kontrollieren sind und einen enormen Verwaltungsaufwand schaffen, der dem Bestand am Ende nichts bringt. Sobald der Bestand wieder angewachsen ist, müssen diese Beschränkungen abgeschafft werden.  

Im  Ergebnis  überwiegen  die  guten  Nachrichten  über  die Fischbestände:  
Die  Situation  der meisten Fischbestände in der Ostsee hat sich in den letzten Jahren durch ein verantwortungsvolles Management deutlich verbessert. Bei allen für die deutsche Küstenfischerei wichtigen Arten, mit Ausnahme des Dorsches, werden im nächsten Jahr die Quoten angehoben, und das zum Teil deutlich. 
Bei der Scholle steigt die Quote beispielsweise um 95 Prozent und bei der Sprotte um 29 Prozent. Bei der Festsetzung der Sprottenquote blieben die Minister sogar noch unter den Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft. Auch der westliche Frühjahrshering, neben dem Dorsch die wichtigste Fischart für die deutsche Küstenfischerei in der Ostsee, wird nachhaltig 
bewirtschaftet und so kann die Quote um 8 Prozent angehoben werden. 


*Hintergrund *
Nachdem der 2015 Nachwuchsjahrgang aus bisher nicht geklärten Ursachen sehr niedrig war, hatte  die  Wissenschaft  eine  Gesamtfangmengenreduzierung  um  87  Prozent  empfohlen. 
Mittlerweile gibt es erste Anzeichen dafür, dass der 2016 Nachwuchsjahrgang wieder stärker ist.


Die Daten im Einzelnen:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*

Auch hier wird klar:
Deutsche Berufsfischer halten Baglimit für Angler für sinnfrei..........

_Der VDKK sieht diese Einschränkungen kritisch, da sie nicht zu kontrollieren sind und einen enormen Verwaltungsaufwand schaffen, der dem Bestand am Ende nichts bringt._


----------



## Amigo-X (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*

Welche Dorsche ? Wo gibt es denn noch welche ? 
 Nach den Fangmeldungen der Angler hier im Board wird doch schlecht bis fast nichts mehr gefangen. 
 Kleiner Belt, Langeland, Laboe, Heiligenhafen, Lübecker Bucht, Neustadt, Rügen, Trollegrund usw. wird von nicht so berauschenden Dorschfängen bis hin zu Nullfängen berichtet. 
 Egal ob vom Kleinboot oder vom Kutter. 

 Ich stelle mir gerade das Szenario der Schleppnetzfischer vor, den "nicht im Schwarm lebenden" EINEN  Dorsch in der Ostsee zu fangen :q

 In diesem Sinne 
 Schützt mal schön die LETZTEN Berufsfischer. Wie viele sind es eigentlich noch ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*

Die (deutschen) Fischer halten hier zumindest zu den Anglern..

Davon ab, angesichts der Zahlen der PM (Differenz dürfte aus den paar Wochen nur mit 3 Dorschen kommen, die man zu den 900 t Minderfang noch dazurechnen muss) lag ich mit meine Rechnung nicht weit daneben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES Gebiet 22-24, Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.
> 
> Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).
> 
> ...


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*

das da was passieren muß sollte jedem klar sein...
aber sich hinzustellen und zu sagen das die Angler mit schuldig sind  finde ich eine Frechheit,
 mir pers. ist es egal was ich mitnehmen darf.....  wenn es Abends an der Brandung dunkel ist .....


----------



## blue pearl (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*

Wenn dann nächstes Jahr wieder so eine komische Prognose von diesem Rostocker Institut im Auftrag der Fischerei erstellt wird werden wir Angler doch noch mehr reglementiert, das jetzt ist bestimmt noch nicht das ende, die haben dieses Jahr mal am kleinen Finger gezogen, irgendwann zerren die auch am Arm, dafür werden die Lobbyisten schon sorgen.
Wir Angler sollten uns vielleicht zusammentun um uns in der Öffentlichkeit gehör zu verschaffen. Es kann ja jeder Angler mal vorschläge machen wie man so etwas auf die Beine stellt. Ich wäre dann auf alle fälle dabei, weil ich auch in zukunft noch meinem Hobby nachgehen möchte.Gruß und Petri an alle


----------



## Amigo-X (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> VERBAND DER DEUTSCHEN KUTTER- u. KÜSTENFISCHER e.V.
> Mitglied im Deutschen Fischerei-Verband
> 
> Datum: 11.10.2016/cu
> ...


----------



## GeraldL (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*

Selbstgemachte Miesere. Die Dorschfischer haben sich doch selbst das Wasser abgegraben. Jetzt soll der Staat mit dem Geld der Steuerzahler dafür noch Zahlen. Nein danke!!!! Wenn man in den letzten Jahren bei den Fischern in Rerik, Kühlungsborn oder Warnemünde in die Kisten schaute war klar das es Beschränkungen geben musste. da wurden teilweise Dorsche angeboten die sich nicht einmal Fortpflanzen konnten. Und in den Gaststätten von Warnemünde werden ganze Dorsche angeboten von dehnen ein Erwachsener nur selten satt wird. Fazit völlig richtig die Beschränkungen. Mehr noch der Beifang muss in die Quoten einbezogen, Mindestmaße sind auch für die Fischer als binden zu erklären und die Kontrollen zu verstärkt
. Nur so können sich die Bestände erholen
Hingegen sind die Steigerungen bei Plattfisch kritisch einzuschätzen. Schon jetzt sind die Küsten westlich von Warnemünde, bei günstigen Wetter, mit Stellnetzen abgeriegelt.


----------



## Meerfor1 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*



Emsfischer_67 schrieb:


> das da was passieren muß sollte jedem klar sein...
> aber sich hinzustellen und zu sagen das die Angler mit schuldig sind  finde ich eine Frechheit,
> mir pers. ist es egal was ich mitnehmen darf.....  wenn es Abends an der Brandung dunkel ist .....


@ Emsfischer_67:Verantwortungsvoll ist anders. Auch wir Küstenfischer haben unseren Beitrag zu leisten. Sei es freiwillig oder durch die Einhaltung der Vorschriften. An der Küste gefangene Dorsche haben zurückgesetzt eine Überlebenschance, was beim Kutterfischen nicht immer der Fall ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> @ Emsfischer_67:Verantwortungsvoll ist anders. Auch wir Küstenfischer haben unseren Beitrag zu leisten. Sei es freiwillig oder durch die Einhaltung der Vorschriften. An der Küste gefangene Dorsche haben zurückgesetzt eine Überlebenschance, was beim Kutterfischen nicht immer der Fall ist.


Wissenschaft sagts genau umgekehrt..
https://www.thuenen.de/index.php?id=366&L=0

Das ist allerdings nicht Wissenschaft, nicht mal Thünen, sondern nur DAFV, die sagen 90% zurückgesetzter Brandungsdorsche sterben (Seite 2 unten):
http://www.dafv.de/files/Resolution_Dosch_2016-08-18.pdf


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*



> An der Küste gefangene Dorsche haben zurückgesetzt eine Überlebenschance, was beim Kutterfischen nicht immer der Fall ist.



also das sehe ich auch etwas anders....

auch ich setzte vom Strand gefangene nicht maßige Fische zurück, aber wenn ich schon mal das Glück habe an einem Abend mal mehr als die erlaubte Menge maßigen Fisch zu fangen werde ich auch den mitnehmen, wenn ich ihn gebrauchen kann.....


----------



## spontanie (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*

Ich weis gar nicht wo das Problem ist.
Wie die meisten Angler selber schon erlebt haben oder zumindest gelesen haben sind die Fänge, von Dorschen, ja eh schon massiv eingebrochen.
Sollten man dies nicht auch als "Zeichen" sehen das sich diese Fischart sich nicht so schnell Vermehren kann wie sie Entnommen wird!
Aus meiner sich sind 5 Dorsche pro Tag durchaus OK, man muss diese ja auch Verwerten und nicht nur den Tiefkühler füllen.
OK, ich kann mir durchaus Vorstellen das der Angeltourismus an der Küste etwas leiden wird da sich so der ein oder andere die zum teil lange Anreise sparen wird oder direkt weiter nach Skandinavien durchreist.
Doch sollten wir die Beschränkung lieber akzeptieren bevor wir in 10Jahren garkein Dorsch mehr angeln können da er in der Ostsee nicht mehr schwimmt.
Wir sollten alle Interesse daran haben das dieser Angelspaß nicht verloren geht.
Zudem hoffe ich das unsere Beitrage bei DAFV auch in die Nachhaltigkeit investiert werden!
Liebe EU wer trägt die Kosten für die Kontrollen der privaten Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*



spontanie schrieb:


> Zudem hoffe ich das unsere Beitrage bei DAFV auch in die Nachhaltigkeit investiert werden!



DAFV nachhaltig?
ich schreib dazu nix, nur Links zum nachlesen:
Weitere Infos dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*



spontanie schrieb:


> Ich weis gar nicht wo das Problem ist.
> ...
> Zudem hoffe ich das unsere Beitrage bei DAFV auch in die Nachhaltigkeit investiert werden!


Passt schon, dass du keine Probleme siehst. :m


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wissenschaft sagts genau umgekehrt..
> https://www.thuenen.de/index.php?id=366&L=0
> 
> Das ist allerdings nicht Wissenschaft, nicht mal Thünen, sondern nur DAFV, die sagen 90% zurückgesetzter Brandungsdorsche sterben (Seite 2 unten):
> http://www.dafv.de/files/Resolution_Dosch_2016-08-18.pdf



Dies kann ich leider bestätigen.#t

Wir hatten - gerade im Sommer - beim Brandungsangeln schon häufiger Abende wo wirklich NUR Babydorsche (20 - 25 cm) gebissen haben.

Die haben allesamt tief geschluckt, und selbst wenn man glaubt das der eine oder andere ne Überlebenschance  haben müsste, im Laufe des Abends kamen sie alle kieloben zurück an den Strand getrieben... :c
Ich würde sogar sagen das waren 100%

Wir haben sie irgendwann schließlich aufgesammelt, mitgenommen, und verwertet, was in unseren Augen immer noch besser war als sie dort liegen zu lassen.

Auch um den Badegästen am nächsten Morgen dieses Bild zu ersparen.#t

Wenn auch das Umstellen auf größere / andere Köder die Babydorsche nicht abschreckt hilft meiner Ansicht nach nur eins : Aufhören zu angeln!
Was aber schwer fällt wenn man nicht an der Küste lebt, und dadurch nicht sehr viele Tage im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln hat...

Aber wie gesagt, die Kernaussage der Studie kann ich bestätigen.

Gruß

Holger


----------

